# Great camper stop in El Campello Spain



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

We stumbled upon this great new caper stop beetwen Benidorm and Alicante , motor homes only very clean a space and a half for the van and only €9.00 per night with electric , the beach is 2mins away and also the tram line which runs to Benidorm and Alicante along the sea front


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. How handy for Alicante a/port? And any cycling routes nearby??


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Camper stop*

Thanks,going by in 4 weeks, do you have co-ordinates or a name/address.

Sounds a perfect stop.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Ah! just found it in Camperstop book. N 38.86811 W 0.40914

Edit -just looked on Google Earth at that co-ordinate. The Aire isn't shown but it's presumably along that longish road Carrer Llauradors somewhere


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

*El Campello*

Hi its only been open since Nov 2014 so wont be on google earth , its very very clean the owners are very attentive , hot showers ,washing machine, drying area and the breadman comes every morning , waste and water in the site . its one of the best run sites i have been on , there are many Dutch and German and French here , me and one other from England , the only draw has been the reverce polarity on the electric hook up which i just changed the terminals over on my electric lead , it is well sign posted and a few hundred mts from a camp site called Le Jardin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Telbell said:


> Ah! just found it in Camperstop book. N 38.86811 W 0.40914
> 
> Edit -just looked on Google Earth at that co-ordinate. The Aire isn't shown but it's presumably along that longish road Carrer Llauradors somewhere


I just entered your co-ordinates, which could be a little out if the site is 2 minutes from the sea... perhaps by Phantom jet but not on foot.

Alan


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks, you guys .Have made notes for later on in the year.

Les


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

rosalan said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > Ah! just found it in Camperstop book. N 38.86811 W 0.40914
> ...


 ok was lying perhaps five mins if you walked very slowly on one leg


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rosalan said:


> [
> 
> I just entered your co-ordinates, which could be a little out if the site is 2 minutes from the sea... perhaps by Phantom jet but not on foot.
> 
> Alan


Doesn't everyone carry a Phantom in their rear locker?


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

gps N 38 23'41'' W0 24'35'' Campello beach www.camperareacampellobeach.com/campello-beach/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Is it this one?..

http://tinyurl.com/l4jxzxo

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=3256

Pete


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

No thats not it, i have just put the web address on and gps


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Are you actually paying only 9 euros a day including EHU, wifi etc? 

I ask, because the rates shown on their website are substantially higher than that.


----------



## nigee (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi we are here for a month €9.00 per day inc ehu plus free wifi outside the office , yes its a bit dearer if you dont stay that long max €12 plus €2 for ehu wfi in you van €10 per week or €4.50for 3 days ,hope that helps


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

nigee said:


> Hi we are here for a month €9.00 per day inc ehu plus free wifi outside the office , yes its a bit dearer if you dont stay that long max €12 plus €2 for ehu wfi in you van €10 per week or €4.50for 3 days ,hope that helps


Hi nigee

If you are still at this aire is it full ?
Or 
If anyone else knows if there are spaces ?
Hoping to arrive Monday 9th or Tuesday 10th ( this week coming)

Kind regards 1happy


----------

